# Quiero hacer un libro



## edgarmedina20 (Jul 19, 2011)

hola lo digo como consulta mas que nada...

he visto ya algo de electronica aplicada. y me nacio una asaltante necesidad de hacer un libro de electronica, mas que nada electronica digital 

como he visto muchos libros y la mayoría de ellos o no explican bien, falta de gráficas o imágenes o no tienen ejercicios de diseño digital, algo grave a mi parecer,

pero me gustaría saber como comenzar o que debe ir en mi indice.

veo muchos libros y muchos comienzan desde sistemas binarios y creo que no esta mal.

me gustaría que mi libro abarque desde sistemas binarios hasta programación con VHDL y PICs, quizás demasiado amplio el campo pero lo veo posible en 900 hojas por ahí creo.

espero que no me piratereen   porque ahí si seria una desgracia : desaprobacion:

seria interesante conocer las ideas de muchos de ustedes que ya tienen años en la electrónica a comparacion mía :O


----------



## lubeck (Jul 19, 2011)

> seria interesante conocer las ideas de muchos de ustedes que ya tienen años en la electrónica a comparacion mía


no es por desanimarte pero ya he visto un par de intentos al respecto.... y yo pienso que no es trabajo para una sola persona, sino de un equipo de trabajo...

mira esta pagina para que te des una idea...

con respecto a la pirateada...  creemelo vas a tener mas de una desgracia....


----------



## ls2k (Jul 19, 2011)

tarat de ke el libro no llegue a enigmaelectronica


----------



## edgarmedina20 (Jul 19, 2011)

enigmaelectronica??????...

pero existen autores como tocci o floyd y esos hicieron sus libros solos... kizas habran consultado no 

bueno, solo era una idea que se me paso por la cabeza aunque no estaria mal 
y los derechos de autor ni me ayudan aca


----------



## lubeck (Jul 19, 2011)

> bueno, solo era una idea que se me paso por la cabeza aunque no estaria mal



a mi la idea no me parece mala, pero si muuuuuuyyyyy  difícil (para mi)..... y si seguramente habrá quien haya escrito algo solos y no nada mas  de temas de electrónica...

PD. no se quien sea Tocci o floyd


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 20, 2011)

> como he visto muchos libros y la mayoría de ellos o no explican bien, falta de gráficas o imágenes o no tienen ejercicios de diseño digital, algo grave a mi parecer


Perfecto, tienes la vision que te diferenciara de lo que has visto publicado.



> pero me gustaría saber como comenzar o que debe ir en mi indice


Tienes una idea, esa idea comienza en algun punto, solo tu tienes en la mente el esquema global de lo que quieres, pero como ayuda muy general en el índice siempre van los principales temas.



> me gustaría que mi libro abarque desde sistemas binarios hasta programación con VHDL y PICs, quizás demasiado amplio el campo pero lo veo posible en 900 hojas por ahí creo


Genial, incluso tienes la cantidad de contenido proyectado.



> espero que no me piratereen  porque ahí si seria una desgracia


Hay algo nuevo que no se conozca en las paginas de tu libro?, recuerda que solo vas a presentar informacion ampliamente divulgada de acuerdo a un esquema mas ventajoso, segun tu vision, como vas a formar tu libro? de memoria escribiendo? no vas a usar la herramienta copy/paste ?
No es este un caso en el que haya que proteger los derechos de autor basado en mucho copy-pegar, no crees?

Tengo ejercicio en la colaboracion de creacion de contenidos para varias ramas, solo te vas a dar cuenta realmente de la complejidad, oportunidad y carga de trabajo una vez que hayas definido el indice de contenido y comiences a desarrollar el primer capítulo, hasta que no llegues a esta parte te guiarás por el consejo de otros y no por tu propia experiencia.


----------



## edgarmedina20 (Jul 21, 2011)

gran apoyo moral ferdinando... 

dejo lo que hice de mi indice aunque aun no lo completo y me gustaria llegar hasta PICs
nose si falta algun tema en especifico.


Conceptos introductorios
	Representaciones numéricas
	Circuitos digitales y analógicos
        Transmisión de datos paralela y serial
        Memorias
        Introducción a las Computadoras (nose si ponerlo porque estara como un tema mas adelante)
        Sistemas digitales y analógicos
        Optimización, reducción y minimización
Sistemas de numeración
	Sistemas numéricos
	Conversiones de base numérica
	Sistemas hexadecimales
Sistemas binarios
        Complementos
        Operaciones con números binarios con signo
        Codificación binaria
        Método de paridad y detección de errores
        Problemas resueltos
        Problemas propuestos
Algebra booleana
	Conceptos básicos
	Axiomas booleanas
	Teoremas y propiedades del algebra de boole
	Funciones lógica
	Maxtérminos y mintérminos
Compuertas lógicas y circuitos integrados
	Problemas resueltos
	Problemas propuestos
Minimización de expresiones booleanas
	Mapa de karnaugh de cuatro variables
	Mapa de karnaugh de cinco variables
	Condiciones de indiferencia
	Implementación con NAND y NOR
	Problemas resueltos
	Problemas propuestos
Circuitos Lógicos combinacionales
	Introducción
	Familias de integrados
	Sumador y restador binario
	Suma decimal y Factor de corrección
	Multiplicador binario
	Comparadores
	Decodificadores
	Codificadores
	Multiplexores
	Tercer estado lógico
	Open Colector
	Introducción al diseño combinacional
	Programación lógica en VHDL
	Problemas resueltos
	Problemas propuestos
Circuitos Lógicos Secuenciales
	Introducción
	Diseño de un reloj: El timer 555 y 556
	Latches
	Flip Flops
	Registros
	Registros de desplazamiento
	Contadores de Rizo
	Contadores Síncronos
	 Lógica secuencial asíncrona
	Divisores de frecuencia
	Programación secuencial en VHDL
	Introducción al diseño secuencial
	Schmitt Triggered
	Conversión de señal análoga-digital y digital-análoga
	Problemas resueltos
	Problemas propuestos
Diseño de circuitos secuenciales y Combinacionales
	Diagrama de caja negra
	Uso del DATASHEET
        Optimización reducción y minimización de circuitos
        Acople de etapas analógicas y digitales
        Factores físicos que influencian en el diseño
	Uso de etapas de potencia
	Problemas de efectos mecánicos mecánicos
	Problema de altas frecuencias
        Ideas de mecánica para el diseño de proyectos mecatronicos en general
	Laboratorios de comprobación del capitulo
	Problemas resueltos
	Problemas propuestos
Memorias y lógica programable
...
...

nose que mas poner por ahi


----------



## FeeeR (Jul 21, 2011)

Hacía mucho que no me pasaba por el foro...
Mira yo estoy escribiendo un libro de electronica digital desde el punto de vista que me enseñaron ayudandome de varios libros...
Te dejo mi indice tal vez te pueda interesar el orden o algo..



1.	Introducción a la electrónica digital.
a.	Definición de la electrónica digital.
b.	Ventajas producidas por trabajar con electrónica digital.

2.	Sistemas numéricos.
a.	Introducción.
b.	Sistema decimal.
c.	Sistema octal.
d.	Sistema hexadecimal.
e.	Cambio de cualquier base diez.
f.	Cambio de base diez a otro de base b.
g.	Ejercicios.
h.	Tabla de cambio de bases.

3.	Codificación de los números binarios.
a.	Sistema binario.
b.	Unidad utilizada en los sistemas digitales.
c.	Operaciones aritméticas entre magnitudes binarias codificadas.

4.	códigos de numéricos
a.	Código binario BCD.
b.	Código Gray.
c.	Código Hamming 4+3.
d.	BCD Aiken.
e.	Ejemplos de utilización de los códigos.

5.	Algebra boolenea.
a.	Variables lógicas.
b.	Tabla de verdad
c.	Representación grafica de variables y funciones binarias
d.	Funciones lógicas elementales.
e.	Funciones compuestas.
f.	Funciones normales o canónicas.
g.	Axiomas.
h.	Teoremas.
i.	Demostración de teoremas y axiomas.


Autoevaluación de sistemas numéricos y algebra boolenea.




6.	Compuertas lógicas.
a.	Circuitos lógicos prácticos.
b.	Nivel de un circuito lógico digital.
c.	Tipos de puertas lógicas.
d.	Diseño de circuitos con compuertas lógicas.


7.	Simplificación de funciones en el algebra de Boole.
a.	Simplificación matemática.
b.	Simplificación gráfica. (Mapa de Karnaugh)
c.	Orden den de productos y sumas.
d.	Grupos simplificables.
e.	Implicante primo.
f.	Maxitérminos y minitérminos destacados.
g.	Ejemplo de simplificación de funciones a través del método matemático y gráfico.


Autoevaluación de Circuitos lógicos con compuertas.


8.	Circuitos lógicos combinacionales.
a.	Codificadores.
b.	Decodificacores.
c.	Multiplexores.
d.	Demultiplexores.
e.	Comparadores.
f.	Circuito sumador - restador.
g.	Circuito detector de paridad.
h.	Convertidores de códigos
i.	Circuitos lógicos con Cod – Dec – Mux y Demux.
j.	Problemas de diseño.


Autoevaluación de Circuitos lógicos combinacionales.


9.	Elementos básicos de memoria.
a.	Introducción
b.	Memorias biestables.
c.	Biestable tipo R-S.
d.	Biestable tipo R-S sincrónico.
e.	Biestable tipo R-S asincrónico.
f.	Biestable tipo D.
g.	Biestable tipo J-K.
h.	Biestable tipo T.
i.	Circuitos básicos de memorias de un bit.
j.	Problemas de diseño.

10.	Registros y contadores.
a.	Registro de desplazamiento.
b.	Registro de desplazamiento serie-serie.
c.	Registro de desplazamiento bidireccional.
d.	Contadores.
e.	Contadores asincrónicos.
f.	Contadores sincrónicos.

11.	Memorias.
a.	Características de una RAM estática.
b.	Modo de funcionamiento de una RAM.
c.	Expansión de una memoria.
d.	Características de una RAM dinámica.
e.	Memoria RAM serie.
f.	Memoria RAM dual-port.
g.	Otras memorias programables.


Autoevaluación de Circuitos lógicos secuenciales.


12.	El temporizador 555.
a.	Introducción.
b.	El 555 como monoestable.
c.	Ejemplos del 555 como monoestable.
d.	El 555 como aestable.
e.	Ejemplos del 555 como aestable.
f.	Circuitos de aplicación y problemas.

13.	Familias lógicas.
a.	Familia TTL.
b.	Familia CMOS.

Ejercicios integradores.

14.	Resoluciones de problemas planteados.

15.	Apéndice.



Ese indice sería el volumen I del libro, el II entraría con lo que es VHDL, Programacion de microcontroladores, conversores, etc.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 22, 2011)

En esto no existe una receta, cada autor tiene su "sabor".
En las colaboraciones que hice y alguna que otra ayuda específica, siempre me tocó encarar la "cosa" partiendo desde el *Marco Teorico* o Referencial.

Aqui les va un copy/paste que emplea mejor las palabras:


> El marco teórico, marco referencial o marco conceptual tiene el propósito de dar a la investigación un sistema coordinado y coherente de conceptos y proposiciones que permitan abordar el problema. "Se trata de integrar al problema dentro de un ámbito donde éste cobre sentido, incorporando los *conocimientos previos* relativos al mismo y ordenándolos de modo tal que resulten útil a nuestra tarea".
> 
> El fin que tiene el marco teórico es el de situar a nuestro problema dentro de un conjunto de conocimientos, que permita orientar nuestra búsqueda y nos ofrezca una conceptualización adecuada de los términos que utilizaremos.
> 
> "El punto de partida para construir un marco de referencia lo constituye *nuestro conocimiento previo de los fenómenos que abordamos*, así como las enseñanzas que extraigamos del trabajo de revisión bibliográfica que obligatoriamente tendremos que hacer". El marco teórico responde a la pregunta: ¿qué antecedentes existen? Por ende, tiene como objeto dar a la investigación un sistema coordinado y coherente de conceptos, proposiciones y postulados, que permita obtener una visión completa del sistema teórico y del conocimiento científico que se tiene acerca del tema


Hay muchas maneras de encarar esta tarea, algunas mas "academicistas" que otras y las diferencias pasarán por el nivel de detalle que se le quiera dar o amerite la tarea a desarrollar, por ejemplo: no será la misma obra si el libro terminado debiera ser incorporado a la enseñanza oficial que deberá pasar el examen de un comité científico de la rama que trate, o las condiciones de mínima que exige la tarea a realizar, como ejemplo: no he visto escribir libros de cirugía con la misma facilidad que los de electrónica, la propia tarea exige condiciones de minima que hacen que el ecosistema lógico de desarrollo sea totalmente distinto en ambos casos, cada uno tiene un environment diferente, uno masivo (electronica) y otro exclusivo (cirugia), esto es a grandes rasgos para ilustrar mas facil el concepto.

Ambos amigos ya tienen una estructura definida, el próximo paso es que comiencen a hacer la "explosion de partes" o sea, la exposicion de cada tema puntual del índice que ya expusieron y ahi *comenzarán a aparecer las debilidades de cada proyecto producto de su propio diseño*, por esta razón no podemos ayudar mas que con conceptos MUY generales.

Si dieramos nuestros pareceres respecto de lo que publicaron, dejaría ser su libro y pasaria a ser el nuestro, creanme, los post de yo creo que acá debe ir esto o tal cosa serían miles, si uno mismo corrige mil veces y siempre se libera la obra a disgusto porque NUNCA esta suficientemente corregida, esa es la maldicion del que escribe alguna obra para otros, nunca se termina de corregir.
.-


----------

